# Tattoo



## salesguy68 (Jun 25, 2011)

So what do you guys think about tattoos?  Are there any references in the bible for or against them?  I have a good friend that is a pastor and has two, a cross and the fish.  I want to get one but am having a tough time deciding what and where and was just wondering what your opinions were on the subject.


----------



## The Foreigner (Jun 25, 2011)

salesguy68 said:


> So what do you guys think about tattoos?  Are there any references in the bible for or against them?  I have a good friend that is a pastor and has two, a cross and the fish.  I want to get one but am having a tough time deciding what and where and was just wondering what your opinions were on the subject.



Difficult one this one. I would tend against it based on Leviticus  19:28 "Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD." but would not want to be dogmatic. The question to be discerned is, does this Law still hold - i.e. is it a subset of one of God's 10 Moral commands or is it part of the ceremoial law fulfilled in Christ?

For a helpful article on how to interpret such things, I would read this   http://www.biblebelievers.com/watkins_tattoos/bible.html.   

I'm not saying I agree with it, but he raises some interesting questions regarding OT laws, which we've examined in other recent threads.

If you can't tattoo by faith, that is - if you can't do it with a clear conscience and to the glory of God, you have sinned. Rom 14:23.

Peace.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

The Foreigner said:


> Difficult one this one. I would tend against it based on Leviticus  19:28 "Ye shall not make any cuttings in your flesh for the dead, nor print any marks upon you: I am the LORD." but would not want to be dogmatic. The question to be discerned is, does this Law still hold - i.e. is it a subset of one of God's 10 Moral commands or is it part of the ceremoial law fulfilled in Christ?
> 
> For a helpful article on how to interpret such things, I would read this   http://www.biblebelievers.com/watkins_tattoos/bible.html.
> 
> ...



I would argue against it solely based on the basic definition of sin, not even interjecting the OT. Ask yourself if getting these tattoo's is more important than what they represent on your list of priorities. If it does then it is wrong. If it is nothing more than an ornament, such as a necklace or bracelet, then go for it. For if either, a necklace or a tattoo is a representation of your faith then it is placed on higher regard than your faith itself and has become an idol of sorts. If your faith is true no symbols, tattoo's, necklaces or stickers on your car will be necessary for others to know which path you walk.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would argue against it solely based on the basic definition of sin, not even interjecting the OT. Ask yourself if getting these tattoo's is more important than what they represent on your list of priorities. If it does then it is wrong. If it is nothing more than an ornament, such as a necklace or bracelet, then go for it. For if either, a necklace or a tattoo is a representation of your faith then it is placed on higher regard than your faith itself and has become an idol of sorts. If your faith is true no symbols, tattoo's, necklaces or stickers on your car will be necessary for others to know which path you walk.



Very well spoken.  Thanks for your remarks.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 25, 2011)

x2 with above!


----------



## gtparts (Jun 25, 2011)

I have found that one key to knowing sin from benign thoughts and actions (or even God-honoring thoughts and actions) is to ask "Why do I really want (to do) this?". Is there reason to trust that God wants this (thing) for you? Will it enhance your relationship with Him? Will it positively effect your witness? Is it something that you would be ashamed of having anyone (and I mean "any one") see or know that you willing participated in the planning and/or execution of this event?


----------



## polkhunt (Jun 25, 2011)

The ot scripture that refers to marking your body is talking about people marking their bodies with things that became an idol to them. I don't think it is talking about a random tattoo of some object you choose as long as it does not become your idol. I guess you need to go with what the spirit leads you to do.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 25, 2011)

polkhunt said:


> The ot scripture that refers to marking your body is talking about people marking their bodies with things that became an idol to them. I don't think it is talking about a random tattoo of some object you choose as long as it does not become your idol. I guess you need to go with what the spirit leads you to do.



I've often found it difficult to tell the difference in the spirit leading me and my own materialistic will leading me.

Ask yourself, "If I am a spirit filled person, is this tattoo going to bring glory to God for the rest of my life?  Cause that's how long I'll have it."

You say you're having a hard time deciding.
That might mean you shouldn't.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 25, 2011)

Other than facial hair, I can't think of anything more unattractive on a woman than a tattoo.

As for guys?  Well, guys do lots of dumb things they later regret, don't they?  I think guys do it mostly because of peer pressure.

IMO, tattoos aren't sinful.  However, they are something that will someday cause a lot of people to say, "What was I thinking?"

When this topic crops up, I'm always reminded of the scene in "Cape Fear" where Robert DeNiro says, "You don't like me.  My tattoos make me coarse.  Well, there's not much to do in prison except desecrate your flesh."


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 25, 2011)

salesguy68 said:


> So what do you guys think about tattoos?  Are there any references in the bible for or against them?  I have a good friend that is a pastor and has two, a cross and the fish.  I want to get one but am having a tough time deciding what and where and was just wondering what your opinions were on the subject.



Why do you want a tattoo?  If you're having a tough time deciding what and where, it sounds to me like you may need to rethink.  Most folks I know with tats got them to commemorate a milestone in their life or some other significant event.  Think long and hard before you get something that can hinder you in the future if it's in the wrong place...


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 25, 2011)

If your polling opinions; Here is mine, I don't have one, don't want one but if you like them and are sure you will not regret it in later years, then have a clear conscience about it because their is nothing in scripture about this.


----------



## biker13 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have tattoos and my faith in God sustains me and I have NO doubts that when I die I will go to heaven.


----------



## RickD (Jun 26, 2011)

Amen Brother..I`ve had tattoos for years and I know God still loves me as I love him..


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jun 26, 2011)

I believe the words "print any marks" is "brand" in Hebrew.


----------



## jmar28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have several tats...including one being removed from my neck....I don't have any that made me go "What was I thinking" like Centerpin said....getting that removed cause I have a better design in mind to go there 
 just playing 

Look man....there aint nothing wrong with getting tattoos....you won't go to he11 because of a little ink...thats old religious folks that believe that....

And I think its kinda hot when a woman has a little ink on them....like the foot tat..back of neck tat (that you can see only when in a pony tail,


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 26, 2011)

centerpin fan said:


> Other than facial hair, I can't think of anything more unattractive on a woman than a tattoo.



Amen to that! I hate a tattoo on a woman's ankle and for those chubby girls that think they look sexy with one like Britney Spears' on their lower back ...... not cool.  My daughter knows that as long as she is under this roof, there will be no tattoos or navel piercings and God help me if she came home with one in her nose! I allowed her to get her ear pierced at the top like all kids are doing but that's where I draw the line.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 26, 2011)

salesguy68 said:


> So what do you guys think about tattoos?  Are there any references in the bible for or against them?  I have a good friend that is a pastor and has two, a cross and the fish.  I want to get one but am having a tough time deciding what and where and was just wondering what your opinions were on the subject.



If you want one, get one.  The only considerations that need to occur are A) where should this go, because the neck, hand, forearm, face, etc guarantee a blue collar future...it's good to have choices.  B) what kind of deity would send a person to become a burnt marshmallow for eternity for getting a tattoo?


----------



## jmar28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> If you want one, get one.  The only considerations that need to occur are A) where should this go, because the neck, hand, forearm, face, etc guarantee a blue collar future...it's good to have choices.  B) what kind of deity would send a person to become a burnt marshmallow for eternity for getting a tattoo?



not true....


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jun 26, 2011)

jmar28 said:


> not true....



Yeah I know...I don't make the rules.  Employers do tend to frown on forehead tats though.   If I can help one person not make the mistake I made, my existence on this earth is for the better:


----------



## jmar28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Yeah I know...I don't make the rules.  Employers do tend to frown on forehead tats though.   If I can help one person not make the mistake I made, my existence on this earth is for the better:



that's a funny one....lol.....but seriously....my neck tattoo had no effect on me....I was in the Marine Corps when I got my neck tattoo of a cross (before you ask....I did get into trouble cause of it....only a page 11 though ) when I got out I worked in a Law Firm for 6 years with it and tattoos on both forearms..... 

look at the city of Atlanta Police...alot of them have sleeves


----------



## jmar28 (Jun 26, 2011)

even I tend to frown on the fore-head tat


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 26, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> ... and for those chubby girls that think they look sexy with one like Britney Spears' on their lower back ...... not cool.



Yep.  They don't call that a "tramp stamp" for nothing.


----------



## ASH556 (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe that the Leviticus scripture often quoted against tattoos is 99% of the time taken out of context. If you want to live under Old Testament Law, then cast aside the gift of Christ, get a bunch of sheep and goats to sacrifice, oh, and while you're at it, you might check out the preceeding verse 27 of chapter 19, " Ye shall not round the corners of your heads, neither shalt thou mar the corners of thy beard."  That's right, no shaving allowed!  

Now, that being said, I don't have any tattoos and I won't get any because of the people's who's respect I'd loose (namely grandparents), but I cannot stand the people who want to take verses of the Bible out of context and beat others over the head with them.

To clarify:  I'm not saying anyone here did that, but I've known plenty that have.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 27, 2011)

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> I believe that the Leviticus scripture often quoted against tattoos is 99% of the time taken out of context. If you want to live under Old Testament Law, then cast aside the gift of Christ, get a bunch of sheep and goats to sacrifice, oh, and while you're at it, you might check out the preceeding verse 27 of chapter 19, " Ye shall not round the corners of your heads, neither shalt thou mar the corners of thy beard."  That's right, no shaving allowed!
> 
> Now, that being said, I don't have any tattoos and I won't get any because of the people's who's respect I'd loose (namely grandparents), but I cannot stand the people who want to take verses of the Bible out of context and beat others over the head with them.
> 
> To clarify:  I'm not saying anyone here did that, but I've known plenty that have.



My grandfather did not have one and thats good enough for me.  I just dont understand the alure of putting something that wont go away on your skin.   

I had a buddy who has a few and he said he just assumed I had em all over because I am a big ol redneck. I just said nope never needed on that bad.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jun 27, 2011)

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> I believe that the Leviticus scripture often quoted against tattoos is 99% of the time taken out of context.



For many, it's like a lot of what's in the OT:

"If I want to do it, then I argue that Christ did away with all that"

"If I dislike it, I point repeatedly at that passage and say it's banned by Leviticus!"


----------



## ASH556 (Jun 27, 2011)

Greaserbilly said:


> For many, it's like a lot of what's in the OT:
> 
> "If I want to do it, then I argue that Christ did away with all that"
> 
> "If I dislike it, I point repeatedly at that passage and say it's banned by Leviticus!"



 exactly!


----------



## simpleman30 (Jun 27, 2011)

you asked so i'm giving my opinion.  i think they're trashy looking, tasteless, and pointless.  some girls think they're cute, some guys think they make them look tough.  everyone claims "they mean something."  whatever to all of that!  i've got friends with tattoos and i've expressed my views to them; and most of them regret every tattoo they have.  IMO, it's degradation of your body that God has given you.  i have no biblical basis to back that up off the top of my head, but i'm pretty sure our bodies are his temple.  but obesity, alcoholism, tobacco use, and countless other bad habits degrade our bodies' appearances just as bad or worse than tattoos.


----------



## biker13 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is the one on my right forearm.The double edge sword represents the word of God,the snake(serpent)represents the devil ie sin,cutting the head off the snake was taking away the sin from my life to live for the Lord forever more.It reminds me of that everyday when I see it.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm reminded of a quote that I saw in the Pentecostal Evangel magazine a while back: "How can I impact the culture when I'm just like it?"

Scriptural followup:


<< Romans 12: 1-2 >>

1: I beseech you therefore, brethren, by the mercies of God, that ye present your bodies a living sacrifice, holy, acceptable unto God, which is your reasonable service. 

2: And be not conformed to this world:


When I came back home to God, I told Him that I, and everything I owned, belonged to Him. I no longer own my body, God does. So far, He hasn't led me to get a tat. I'm kinda hoping he doesn't.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jun 27, 2011)

Rev 19:16

And he hath on [his] vesture and on his thigh a name written, KING OF KINGS, AND LORD OF LORDS.

Jesus has a tattoo?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 27, 2011)

I dont believe a reasonable tattoo is going to be your ticket to hades. Its your actions in daily life that will determine that. 
Dont really see the point myself but to each his own.
On the other hand a biblical tatoo aint gonna help you either.
Its your daily actions that will determine your salvation in my opinion.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jun 27, 2011)

Wild Turkey said:


> I dont believe a reasonable tattoo is going to be your ticket to hades. Its your actions in daily life that will determine that.
> Dont really see the point myself but to each his own.
> On the other hand a biblical tatoo aint gonna help you either.
> Its your daily actions that will determine your salvation in my opinion.



Including disobeying God by getting a tattoo?


----------



## TTom (Jun 27, 2011)

Like many things in Leviticus the prohibition was becasue these are the things the gentiles surrounding the young Jewish tribe did. If the Jewish people are to avoid becoming assimilated by the larger surrounding tribes and maintain their separate identity, then they have to build and maintain their own identity.

If the surrounding tribes tattoo as a means of religion (as many tattoo traditions started out) then to keep from becoming assimilated, to prohibit the religious practices of the surrounding cultures makes sense.


----------



## BCPerry (Jul 14, 2011)

I started getting tattoos before I was saved. Since I have been saved, I've gotten more. I hear both sides of the argument. But from what I have learned, and what I have read, Levitican law doesn't count since Jesus came and died for my sins. 

I have several, and all of mine have a special meaning to me. I do intend to get more.


----------



## aniyunwaya (Jul 14, 2011)

I have thought about getting one. This is just for me: My motive would be for people to see the cool tatoo and pay attention to me.


----------

